

Ask HN: Developing public-space digital art ideas - donskif

Hi,<p>Does anyone have any recommendations or advice on institutions and companies that can help guide/kick start development of public-space digital art ideas?
e.g Phone apps for use in public spaces; this Rain exhibition: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-19873953<p>Currently I have several ideas that are quite ambitious. Unfortunately, I have very little experience in how to go about getting these ideas delivered. Currently I'm based in London, if that helps in anything.<p>Thanks
======
winkerVSbecks
check <http://processing.org> and <http://www.openframeworks.cc/> forums, they
both have communities full of digital artists and these are mostly the tools
of choice for these artists.

London is actually a great hub for this kind of work with artists such as
<http://ww.chrisoshea.org/>, <http://toxi.co.uk/>,
<http://www.memo.tv/category/work/>, etc based there. I am sure there are
local organisations promoting digital work, contacting these people and
posting the above mentioned forums might be a good place to start.

------
RollAHardSix
I'm really afraid I have no helpful information other then you may want to
branch outside of Hacker News, and pursue more professionally creative
individuals, and see if anyone can help with this..good luck!

I'd recommend trying TheGraphicDesignForum.com or DeviantArt.com forums.

~~~
donskif
Thanks, I was thinking the same but there is such a wealth of information here
that I figured it was worth the ask.

Thanks for the links, i'll be sure to check them out.

